# Where to get deer sticks made?



## antlers8893 (May 27, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone knew of anybody that does deer sticks around Massillon area?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Do you mean climbing sticks or shooting sticks? I have a ladder stand if you are interested. I'm in Medina.


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

Not real close but Dumas in Suffield does sticks and jerky. Dumas does regular, cheddar, and pepper jack. B & D in Ravenna also does sticks. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

go to Dumas in suffield. best around and best price. waterloo rd


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Dumas is good already got Bologna and sticks from them this year. If you're looking for top notch quality and driving isn't the problem- millers custom meats in millersburg is by far the best I've ever had. Trail Bologna and sticks are absolutely phenomenal!! Dons custom meats in in Waynesburg is great too.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Tuckers in marshallville has the best sticks I have had. I have had don's in waynesburg but prefer Tucker's. Maybe I will give millersburg custom a try this year.


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Dons custom meats. They do sticks and trail. Love me some hot pepper trail.


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

Winesburg Meats in Holmes County has the best deer sticks IMO. They only process deer after the gun and muzzleloader seasons are finished though. They take reservations and you bring in your meat when they are ready to process it. It is a bit of a pain to keep the meat frozen until they are ready for it but if you have the freezer space it's not an issue. The deer sticks don't last very long around my house unless I freeze 'em. I've had sticks from nearly all of the local stark/tusc/holmes butcher shops that process deer and these are by far my favorite.


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

Yoders custom meats in Fredericksburg. You will not be disappointed. Good prices too. I live in massillon (richville) and that's where I go.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> Orig posted by fish*FEAR*me:
> 
> Yoders custom meats in Fredericksburg. You will not be disappointed.


I've eaten a bunch of deer processed from Yoders. Buddy a mine used to travel from Hocking Co. to Yoders every year with a couple deer. The only place he would have his done. Sticks, trail bologna, summer sausage, breakfast sausage and brats....all great.


----------



## antlers8893 (May 27, 2006)

Thanks everyone, i think ill give dons a try this year.


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

We get ours done at Yoder custom meats in Fredricksburg. It's the local favorite for sure and there's a reason why


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

JShort said:


> We get ours done at Yoder custom meats in Fredricksburg. It's the local favorite for sure and there's a reason why




How do you get to Yoders from the canton area???? Thanks


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

Bluewalleye said:


> How do you get to Yoders from the canton area???? Thanks


7508 S Honeytown Rd, Fredericksburg, OH 44627
(330) 695-5312

There's the address and phone number. Just give them a call for hours or you might be able to find it on google.


----------



## wrmdunker (Apr 11, 2012)

I have used Dumas and was disappointed. Very dry and not much taste. Just my opinion. I use Marshallville Packing and it is worth the drive for me and I live in Suffield.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Amish place Millers meats Between Cochocton and New-philly... Fantastic! There is also a place in Adams Co. called Ohio brush creak meats.. Good but not as good as Millers very close just not packed as tight as it should be.... 

I have had them done by many many places..... so far the two best..

Summer sausage... The guy that shot the "Amish Buck" does some very good summer sausage.. Both places listed above make some good Summer Sausage but I liked The Amish Buck guy's.. He is also a super nice guy..


----------

